# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comprendre les mthodes SHOW et SHOWMODAL

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comprendre les mthodes SHOW et SHOWMODAL

Comprendre la diffrence entre l'affichage d'une fiche avec la mthode SHOW et la mthode ShowModal.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## jjnoui

Bonjour et merci.

Une petite suggestion cependant : 

pourriez vous ajouter sur la form1 un test de retour de l'affichage de la form2 (qui, elle, contiendrait un appel  la fonction 'MessageDlg') ?

Cordialement,

Jean-Jacques   ::ccool::

----------


## Charly910

Bonjour,

oui, ce serait bien de tester la valeur de showModal  la fermeture de Form2 en fonction de l'appui sur diffrents boutons de Form2 (Ok, Annuler, ...) :

Extrait de l'aide sur ShowModal :




> function ShowModal: Integer; virtual;
> ....
>  Lorsque la fiche se ferme, elle renvoie la valeur de la proprit ModalResult.
> Pour fermer une fiche modale, affectez une valeur non nulle  sa proprit ModalResult.
> Remarque*:	Si la fiche contient des boutons dont la proprit ModalResult a une valeur autre que mrNone, elle se ferme automatiquement lorsque l'utilisateur clique sur l'un de ces boutons et renvoie la valeur de ModalResult comme valeur de renvoi de ShowModal.
> Vous pouvez comparer la valeur renvoye aux valeurs habituellement renvoyes en utilisant la fonction IsAbortResult, IsAnAllResult, IsNegativeResult ou IsPositiveResult globale.


A+
Charly

----------


## pprem

Attention  ne pas prendre de mauvaises habitudes si vous voulez ensuite passer  du multiplateforme : le comportement n'est pas tout  fait le mme entre VCL et FMX (ou plutt la faon de programmer l'affichage des fentres doit prendre en compte le non blocage de l'interface sur mobiles).

----------

